#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【功能】 需要圖片觀摩功能

## 狼王白牙

yoching 您好，由於之前的資料轉換，您也知道我們是以圖文創作站為主

因此有大量的圖片資料集中在幾個版面上

我看到外國有針對 CMS 的 Slideshow 插件，但是針對版面上三天內的文章有甚麼最新圖片

可不可以做個欄位隨機顯示在論壇上方，然後點擊圖片後，就會自動連結到這張圖片所屬的主題/相簿 裏頭



對了，上一個帖子沒有提到，很多不該外露的東西都是因為貨幣系統失效，導致付費觀看的功能也跟著失效

這點可能要想一下辦法，而不只是版面權限的設定問題了。

----------


## yoching

暫時我借用你原來的相簿選單，調整一下顯示的模式。

我是建議不要在論壇上顯示。但可以在cms上顯示。

----------


## 狼王白牙

原本我的構想也是在 CMS 上顯示

不過我對於CMS另有規劃

因為大家都會擠在論壇上，所以建議是論壇上的最 新圖片，在論壇上顯示＾＾

----------


## yoching

那我就依相簿為主，請確要限定一次幾張出現。最好不要太多張。如要看詳細的話就直接連去相簿功能看。
畢竟首頁是很多人在看的東西。

可以的話~~~給我你想要顯示的想法或是排版的方式。要不然我就用我自已的想法去做了喔。

----------

